# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Stress! Zwanger of niet?

## Glenn7

Hoi, ik ben 15 jaar, ik en mijn vriendin hebben 2-3 weken geleden onveilig sex gehad (ik ben wel niet in haar klaargekomen, maar toch,,), vlak na haar menstruatie. en sinds 1,5 week loop ik me de haren van het hoofd te trekken: is ze nu zwanger of niet? vandaag heeft ze wat buikpijn, maar ze is nog niet ongesteld geworden. dit gebeurt normaal tussen de 10de en de 20ste van de maand. wel zijn haar tepels wat pijnlijk geworden. kan iemand me helpen en zeggen of ze waarschijnlijk of niet zwanger is? en wat juist de symptomen zijn en van wanneer ze je kunt merken. ik denk dat iedereen wel begrijpt dat dit niet gepland is... :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Glenn,

Ten eerste zou ik willen weten, slikt je vriendin de pil? Als zij de pil slikt is de kans zo goed als uitgesloten dat ze zwanger is.

Als ze geen pil slikt zou ik zoiezo adviseren daar eens over na te denken.
Je vriendin kan idd ook zwanger worden van voorvocht, als jullie dus geen enkele bescherming gebruikt hebben is de kans dat zij zwanger is wel aanwezig.

Je vriendin moet nu afwachten tot de dag dat zij ongesteld zou moeten worden (In het geval van een onregelmatige menstruatie is dit heel moeilijk) Maar als zij weet wanneer ze ongesteld had moeten worden, en zij wordt dit niet op deze dag, dan kunnen jullie meteen een zwangerschapstest doen. Mocht ze dan uiteindelijk zwanger zijn kunnen jullie kiezen voor abortus omdat dit niet gepland is.

Dus laat even weten of je vriendin aan de pil is ja/nee  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Glenn7

't is hier nogal ingewikkeld, ze was aan de pil, maar toen was het even uit, en toen had haar ma haar aangeraden om de pil stop te zetten. daarna was het weer aan, en toen hebben we dus sex gehad. zonder enige bescherming. door de pil is haar menstruatie ook wat ontregeld, en kun je van zwanger te zijn ook niet licht bloeden?
bedankt voor de snelle reactie  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Glenn,

Oke dus op het moment dat jullie seks hebben gehad was zij niet aan de pil. Eigenlijk had ze direct daarna aan de Morning After Pil gemoeten, maar daar is het nu te laat voor. De kans is nu dus aanwezig dat ze zwanger is.

Normaal gesproken is licht bloeden niet normaal bij een zwangerschap, maar er zijn wel eens gevallen waarin zwangere vrouwen wat bloed verliezen. Maar als zij een echte ongesteldheid krijgt is ze waarschijnlijk niet zwanger. 

Wat je nu dus moet doen is afwachten totdat je vriendin ongesteld wordt, of afwachten tot de dag dat zij ongesteld had moeten worden, dit is bij jullie dus even gissen omdat ze onregelmatig ongesteld wordt na het stoppen van de pil. Als die datum verstreken is (wanneer ze ongeveer ongesteld had moeten worden) dan kan je vriendin een zwangerschapstest doen.

Ik raad jullie wel aan om in het vervolg iig condooms te gebruiken, een soa is heel makkelijk op te lopen (Zie rubriek over Soa's). Ook is het verstandig voor je vriendin om weer terug aan de pil te beginnen, zoiezo om haar menstruatie weer regelmatig te krijgen, en om dit soort situaties uit te sluiten, condooms kunnen ook snel scheuren.
Ook is de methode: Voor het zingen de kerk uit, dus voor het klaarkomen uit de vagina niet veilig, een meisje kan ook zwanger raken van het voorvocht.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Glenn7

Maar de kans dat ze zwanger wordt van voorvocht is toch veel kleiner dan de kans dat ze zwanger wordt van een inwendige zaadlozing, of herinner ik me dit fout uit de les bio? :Stick Out Tongue:  
oké, da's dan nog een paar dagen stressen... ik zit er echt wel mee.
maar het is, naar mijn mening, wel vreemd als je als 15-jarige, wat wel een vroege leeftijd is om sex te hebben, op de hoek van de straat condooms staat te kopen aan een automaat, die hangt bij ons tussen de bakker en de kapper, op een plek waar dus veel mensen zijn.
ik heb op dit forum al gelezen dat je thuis ook zwangerschapstesten kunt doen, worden daarmee die dingen van de apotheek bedoeld, met de streepjes ofzo?

----------


## Glenn7

ik zou eigenlijk wel willen weten hoe abortus in z'n werk gaat?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Glenn

De kans om zwanger te worden van voorvocht is idd wel kleiner, maar is wél aanwezig, wie weet hebben jullie geluk  :Wink:  Tot die tijd is het gewoon afwachten.

Tegenwoordig is het niet vreemd meer dat je op 15jarige leeftijd seks hebt, jeugd begint tegenwoordig steeds vroeger, was zelf 13 en uit onderzoek blijkt dat meisjes zoiezo eerder beginnen aan seks dan jongens, maar er zijn er genoeg die jonger zijn en ook aan seks doen hoor  :Wink:  Als je je schaamt kun je ook volledig anoniem via internet condooms kopen, of gewoon (als je goede meelevende ouders hebt) aan je ouders vragen of ze ze voor je willen kopen. Als dat alles niet gaat kun je ook even richting een andere stad reizen om daar condooms te kopen zodat je zekerheid hebt dat niemand je ziet als je je daarvoor schaamt. Overigens kijkt niemand vreemd meer op wanneer je condooms koopt tegenwoordig, je kunt zelfs in bepaalde supermarkten condooms krijgen.

En met die thuiszwangerschapstesten, je moet idd een zwangerschapstest eerst halen bij de apotheek, daarna kun je thuis zelf de test doen. 

Hier is trouwens een artikel over Abortus: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10313
Hierin kun je lezen met welke methoden ze werken en hoe deze in hun werk treden.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Glenn7

Hoi
we hebben idd geluk gehad ^^ ze heeft vandaag haar regels gehad, dus normaalgezien is alles in orde. 
dat van condooms vragen aan mijn ouders, dat zit er écht niet in  :Wink:  maar liever condooms gaan kopen dan zo'n stress, dusjah, tzal wel moeten  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Dat is goed nieuws!! Blij dat er niets aan de hand is!
En idd, toch maar beter condooms hoor, je zou ook een goede vriend kunnen vragen als je je zelf heel opgelaten voelt tijdens het condooms kopen. En is je vriendin alweer aan de pil begonnen? Dat lijkt me iig wel verstandig!

----------

